# Contrat inférieur à 1 an



## Lilas (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin d'aide pour un nouveau contrat : du 2/11/2022 au 31/08/2023 : 44 semaines (10 mois), 45h/semaine.
5 semaines de CP communes.
Voici le calcul du PE :
3,80€×44semainesx45h/12 = 627€
Est-ce qu'il faut retirer les 5 semaines de CP : 44 - 5 = 39 ? 
3,80x39x45/12 = 555,75€
Quel est le bon calcul ?
Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Août 2022)

Si toutefois il y a une demande d'HM dépassement des 45h (certaines semaines !) et bien pensez à les inclure dans la mensualisation dès le départ car il faut bien expliquer aux PE que vous vous laissez le droit de les refuser à eux de voir ...


----------



## Lijana (17 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
si vous savez que le contrat  va durer 10 mois, 
je crois que le calcul n'est pas bon.

il faudra le calcul en croix, je crois que c'est comme ça qu'on l'appel. il faut attendre assmatzan, elle sais faire


----------



## Lijana (17 Août 2022)

je viens de trouver un exemple d'assmatzan donc

si vous allez *travailler 39 semaines *sur 10 mois , 
39s/10mois*12mois=46,8 semaines
donc résultat supérieur à 46 vous devez faire le calcul sur une année complète.

en attendant vérification de prof.


----------



## Lijana (17 Août 2022)

si vous faites comme l'exemple de parents il vont avoir une grosse régularisation à vous payer fin décembre


----------



## Lilas (17 Août 2022)

Vous voulez dire fin *Août* ?


----------



## Lilas (17 Août 2022)

Donc le calcul serait :
3,80 x 45 x 52 / 12 = 741€ ?


----------



## Lijana (17 Août 2022)

oui, fin aout.


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

On sait aussi qu'une Année complète (avec maintient de salaire durant les CP, donc) c'est 52 semaines/ an : 12 mois = 4.33 semaines payées par mois n'est ce pas?
Si tu fais 44 semaines : 10 mois = 4.4semaines /mois ce qui représente plus que 4.33 aussi donc c'est bien une Année complète.

Il faut alors pour ce contrat qui même si A PRIORI ne durerait que 10 mois faire un CDI en AC.
La mensu sera de 45h/sem X 52 semaines : 12 mois = 195heures/mois X taux horaire = salaire mensuel
Lors de tes prises de congés avant le 31 mai 2023 il y aura 2 solutions:
- minorer ton salaire des congés pas encore acquis et dans ce cas le PE te devra environ autant en IDCP à la fin du contrat
- maintenir le salaire même durant tes congés par anticipation à condition qu'ils soient déjà crédités par ton travail (c'est ce qu'on apelle en cours d'acquisition) et dans ce cas c'est autant de moins que les PE devront payer en IDCP à la fin du contrat. Attention au 31 mai il faudra quand même controlé le decompte des CP.

Les PE devront faire une lettre de rupture dans le respect du préavis que la pause de tes congés suspendra (il faudra donc en tenir compte). Ainsi, si le PE a besoin d'un accueil qui se poursuit au dela des 10 mois c'est possible sans avoir à recalculer une mensu ni signer un Avenant, sauf si les termes du contrats changeraient.


----------



## Lilas (18 Août 2022)

Je te remercie beaucoup pour tes explications. Je vais en parler au PE, j'espère qu'il sera d'accord pour une AC. Bonne journée.


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Il n'y a pas à être "d'accord" ou "pas d'accord" car c'est une AC, pas une AI.

Une AC ne veut pas dire qu'on est obligé de faire un contrat qui dure une année de date à date.
Une AC c'est une mensu qui prévoit ta dispo toute l'année puisque tes CPs concordent bien avec les leur jusqu'à temps que le contrat s'arrête. Il n'y a donc pas de semaines d'absence programmée sans solde à retirer pour établir la mensu.

Si le PE veut faire une AI sous prétexte que le contrat durerait que 10 mois (sauf qu'une date de fin ne peut se préjuger, elle devra être déterminée précisément au moment du préavis, pas avant), alors on est censé retirer les semaines de congés prévues pour toi et c'est autant de CP qu'ils devront te payer *en plus de la mensu* au mois de juin, puis une regule à la fin du contrat avec encore des congés à régler. Sauf s'ils ont l'intention de partir sans te les payer ils n'ont aucune bonne raison de vouloir faire une AI alors que c'est bien une AC.


----------

